# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Inkontinenz nach RPE 2006

## Jürgen Th

Hallo , ich leide an zunehmender inkontinenz hier meine Daten,
2006 Rpe Gleason 3+4, PSA 8,4 im UKE Hamburg 
2008 Kur in Rheinhardshausen Wildetalklinik Kontinenztraining nach "Ihde" wenig Erfolg,
2009 Advance Band , 2 Jahre kontinent danch wieder inkontinent 1 Vorlage pro Tag,
2011 Nachuntersuchung durch den Advance Operateur , Aussage Band ist verrutscht Vorschlag neues verbessertes Band 
seitdem Leben mit Vorlagen zunehmend bis heute 2 Vorlagen pro Tag ,
vor 3 Tagen Urologische Sprechstunde UK SH Kiel mit Termin im März für nähere Untersuchung,
allgemeine Aussagen des Artztes: Unterspritzen , neues Band macht wenig Sinn, besser ist ein künstlicher Schließmuskel.
Danke für rege Beteiligung und Kommentare,
Jürgen Th

----------


## Michi1

Wenn du sonst keine Schwierigkeiten hast dann würde ich auch zum AMS 800 raten. Ich trage es schon 7 Monate und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ein Band hat bei mir überhaupt keinen Erfolg gebracht.

----------


## Jürgen Th

Hallo Michi 1,
ich hatte bisher Bedenken bei dem künstlichen Schließmuskel , weil es an Optionen das Ende der Fahnenstange wäre,
sonst habe ich keine Probleme, ist der AMS 800 das einzige Fabrikat?. Hat man etwas über die Lebensdauer gesagt?.
Hat man ein normaler Gefühl, wann man zur Toilette muß?
Ich bin Kassenpatient macht die Kasse Probleme?

----------


## Michi1

Ich kenne kein anderes Fabrikat. Mit wurde nur gesagt das es die Möglichkeit gibt an die Pumpe 2 Manschetten anzuschließen das heißt doppelte Abdichtung. Das wurde bei mir gemacht. Auch ist vor der Op eine Blasenspieglung gemacht worden da ich ja auch bestrahlt wurde und dabei wurde nachgeschaut ob dabei der Harnleiter nicht beschädigt wurde. Erst ca.6 Wochen nachdem alles inplantiert wurde wird erst aktiviert. Das wird aber ambulant gemacht. 
Als Lebensdauer wurde mir gesagt ca. 5 Jahre und dann kann die Op wiederholt werden. 
Wenn ich zur Toilette muss habe ich genau so den Druck wie vorher. Es ist also alles so wie früher nur das ich auslösen muss, dazu brauch man (das heißt ich) beide Hände. Eine Hand muß herhalten das die Pumpe nicht wegrutscht.
Die Krankenkasse übernimmt voll die Kosten. Du musst nur jeden Tag 10€ für den Krankenhausaufenthalt zahlen.
Ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen.
Michael

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Jürgen,



> ist der AMS 800 das einzige Fabrikat?


nein, ist es nicht. Die englische Wikipedia zählt die weiteren Produkte auf:


FlowSecure, manufactured by RBM-MedPeriurethral Constrictor, manufactured by Silimed, Rio de Janeiro, BrazilZSI 375, manufactured by ZEPHYR Surgical Implants, SwitzerlandTape Mechanical Occlusive Device, manufactured by GT Urological, Minneapolis, MN 

Meines Wissens wird davon in Deutschland nur das Produkt ZSI 375 gelegentlich eingesetzt.
Dies nur der Vollständigkeit halber. 

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Ralph, ich habe mir das System ZSI 375 im Internet genau angeschaut. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das besser ist. Vielleicht kann die Pumpe beim Hinsetzen ausgelöst werden ? Bei mir wurde die Pumpe nicht in den Hodensack implantiert da der ja auf Druck empfindlich ist. Er wurde mir unterhalb eingesetzt. Ich habe mir dem Arzt auf REHA gesprochen er hat das bis jetzt noch nicht gehört. Vielleicht ist das was neues. Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden damit.

----------


## RalfDm

> ich habe mir das System ZSI 375 im Internet genau angeschaut. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das besser ist.


Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass es besser sei.

Ral*f*

----------


## Jürgen Th

Hallo ,wenn eine neue OP erforderlich sein sollte welche Teile werden erneuert,
Jürgen

----------


## Michi1

So wie mir gesagt wurde, alles.

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn du mein Profil mit Deinem vergleichst, dann wirst große Übereinstimmung zwischen uns beiden finden.
Mein derzeitiger Zustand: ADVANCE-Band seit 2011. Derzeit inkontinent (2 Vorlagen midi/Tag).
Meine Überlegungen zum künstlichen Sphinkter:
- mich stört extrem die "Zweihandbedienung", da ich sportlich noch aktiv bin. Eine Handverletzung würde mich zum "Pflegebedürtigen" machen; d.h. ich würde Unterstützung auf der Toilette benötigen.
- die Revisionsrate bei der Implantation ist hoch (nach meinen Infos). Eine Nachoperation alle 5 Jahre ist für mich nicht akzeptabel.
Ich habe mich deshalb (zumindest bisher) gegen die Implantation entschieden. Ich bin auf Deine Entscheidung gespannt.
Gruß
Werner

----------


## Michi1

Wenn eine Hand einmal verletzt sein sollte kann man die Pumpe abschalten, dann ist alles wieder so wie vor der Inplantation, also wieder Inkontinent. Das Abschalten ist nur ein kleiner Handgriff.
Da es so ein Vorteil ist wenn der künstliche Schliesmuskel eingestezt ist würde ich wenn es sein muss auch früher wieder ein neues Inplantat einsetzen lassen. Das kann man wirklich nur beurteilen wenn man es selbst erfahren hat wie super es ist.

----------


## Jürgen Th

Hallo Werner,
Ich habe im März einen Termin UK SH Kiel ,plötzlich kommt mir zum Bewusstsein, vor dieser doch radikalen Entscheidung warum versuche ich es  nicht ernsthaft
mit dem Schließmuskeltraining , ich habe es doch mal gelernt aber nicht so durchgehalten.2-3 mal am Tag versuche jetzt  ich zu üben. das Ergebnis werde ich berichten.
Außerdem könnte ich die Vibrationsplatte meiner Frau benutzen. Habe gehört das Ver4suche gelaufen sind in Bayern. Hat jemand nähere Informationen.
Viele Grüsse 
Jürgen

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Jürgen,
Training kann sicher nicht schaden - solange Du nicht übertreibst. Ich habe ein halbes Jahr genau nach Vorgabe aus der Reha trainiert. Das Ergebnis war sehr bescheiden.
Ich habe zum Thema "Inkontinenz" eine etwas andere Theorie:
- bei der RPE muß der Operateur die Prostata freilegen , entsprechende Schnitte sind erforderlich. Mein Operateur sagte nach der Op: "Die Op war extrem schwierig, da die Prostrata aufgrund der vielen Biopsien mit dem Darm verwachsen war. Für mich klingt dies nach mehr Schnitten als üblich. Dadurch wurde die Harnröhre aus ihrer Halterung gelöst. Es ist mir aus der Literatur bekannt, daß die Lage der Harnröhre einen großen Einfluß auf die Kontinenz hat.
- eine Schädigung des Schließmuskels wurde bei der zweiten Blasenspieglung nicht festgestellt. Durch die Implantation des ADVANCE-Bandes wurde die Harnröhre angehoben  und ich war (zumindest für kurze Zeit) total kontinent. Bei einer Schwäche/ einem Schaden des Schließmuskels wäre dieser Befund für mich nicht zu verstehen.
- Meine Schlußfolgerung: Der Schließmuskel allein entscheidet nicht über Kontinenz oder Inkontinenz.
- mit meiner "Theorie" spreche ich nicht gegen das Training des Schließmuskels - in vielen Fällen sicher ein wichtiger Schritt zur Kontinenz.
Führe Dein Training konsequent durch und berichte bitte über das Ergebnis.
Gruß Werner

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Werner,

die Aussage des Operateurs lässt die Vermutung zu, dass es bei Dir zu einer Irritation, wenn nicht gar zu einer Verletzung des N. pudendus gekommen sein könnte. Wenn dem so ist, werden aber trotzdem durch das Beckenbodentraining des Mannes, evtl. verletzte Fasern dieses Nervengeflechtes angeregt, ihre normale Tätigkeit wieder aufzunehmen. Das kann zwar sehr lange dauern, ist aber sicher einer operativen Straffung von Bändern und Muskulatur vorzuziehen. Deshalb würde ich einer operativen Korrektur der Beckenbodenmuskulatur erst dann zustimmen, wenn konservative Maßnahmen innerhalb eines Jahres keine Besserung gebracht haben.

Hier findest Du eine ausführliche Erklärung darüber welche Aufgaben der *Nervus pudendus* im Zusammenhang mit der Kontinenz erfüllt.
Da findest Du zu allen anatomisch/physiologischen Abläufen im menschlichen Körper kostenfreie Antworten. Nach Anmeldung sehr ausführlich auch ohne Premiummitgliedschaft!
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Arnold65

@Jürgen Th
Hallo Jürgen, stehe jetzt vor der Entscheidung bzgl. AdVanceBand Implantation.  2 Jahre nach Prostata OP. Evtl. versuche ich doch mit Beckenbodentraining noch mal. Welche Vibrationsplate benutzt Du – es gibt’s so viele? Danke.
Arnold@ Jürgen Th

----------


## Arnold65

@Jürgen Th
Hallo Jürgen, hast Du Dein Vorhaben mit Beckenbodentraining realisiert? Gibts Erfolge? Versuche selber noch aus dem Schlamassel zu ziehen.
Danke

----------

